# Taking Fire



## tomahawk6 (14 Sep 2016)

Taking Fire is a new show on Discovery channel following an infantry squad in Afghanistan.The video was taken by a squad member during his deployment.I was hooked right away.

http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/taking-fire/


----------



## RocketRichard (14 Sep 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Taking Fire is a new show on Discovery channel following an infantry squad in Afghanistan.The video was taken by a squad member during his deployment.I was hooked right away.
> 
> http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/taking-fire/


I've heard good things. Not sure if we get Discovery Channel up here. Will need to check. If not on the line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Sep 2016)

We do, but shows are usually delayed a few weeks or some slightly different.


----------



## FJAG (14 Sep 2016)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> I've heard good things. Not sure if we get Discovery Channel up here. Will need to check. If not on the line.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've checked out Discovery Channel Canada and it doesn't seem to be on their schedule list at this point. 

 :cheers:


----------



## RocketRichard (14 Sep 2016)

FJAG said:
			
		

> I've checked out Discovery Channel Canada and it doesn't seem to be on their schedule list at this point.
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks FJAG. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Sep 2016)

I guess I assumed that Discovery programing could be viewed in Canada.But is it possible to see episodes directly from the web site after it airs ? Also its on you tube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8HY57XaFts


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2016)

Downloaded the first episode, great show. Looking forward to the next.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Sep 2016)

COP Michigan doesnt seem to be a strong position with high ground above them.It is low enough to control the road though.The IED taking out the lead vehicle was intense.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Sep 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> COP Michigan doesnt seem to be a strong position with high ground above them.It is low enough to control the road though.The IED taking out the lead vehicle was intense.



I can't watch programs like this anymore because I wind up shouting at the screen, from deep within my armchair, things like: "Why did their commanders site them there? Where's the f*cking QRF? When are they going to slam a cordon in and slot all the bad guys? Why didn't they clear that route?".

etc etc....


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Sep 2016)

I agree.COP Keating comes to mind.Anyway we did the same in Vietnam called a Fire Base,then of course we had the Special Forces camps along the infil routes into the south.Essentially acting as a magnet to draw the enemy in so they can be killed.Sometimes when things go pear shaped it gets very bad.The Platoon SGT struck me as being the glue that keep the unit together.IMO he is a great example of an NCO.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Sep 2016)

A new episode aired last night so if it comes up on youtube I will post it.Here is last weeks show if anyone missed it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbycn3hUQbA


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Sep 2016)

Tuesdays episode Hero Flight was pretty intense with the platoon taking fire while sweeping a taliban village.The platoon medic was shot in the neck and exited his back.The platoon backup medic [Combat Lifesaver certified] gave first aid.Fortunately the medic was conscious and was able to talk him through his own treatment.The dustoff chopper crew came into a hot LZ to do the pickup.The show began with the aftermath of an IED hit on a vehicle where two soldiers were killed and a third was seriously wounded.A chopper came in for the evacuation as the unit prepared for a taliban follow on attack.

Here is episode 2.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGcwGDwAWy0


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Sep 2016)

Taking Fire is on at 2200 EST,but I think it will conflict with Team Canada's route of Europe.


----------



## RocketRichard (27 Sep 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Taking Fire is on at 2200 EST,but I think it will conflict with Team Canada's route of Europe.


Stand by Tomahawk stand by...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomahawk6 (28 Sep 2016)

Another intense episode.When it is available on youtube I will post it.


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 Sep 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Another intense episode.When it is available on youtube I will post it.



At least they weren't bored!


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Sep 2016)

There was a funny line in episode 3,where JJ McCool was asked why he wasnt wearing body armor/helmet when the COP was under fire.He explained that "he didnt want to die tired." ;D The soldiers seemed to figure if you are going to die,wearing armor wouldnt make a difference.Sort of like the FFL attitude that everyone was already dead they were just waiting for a place to die.

Flipping The Switch

https://www.discoverygo.com/taking-fire/


----------

